# Forum Argomenti di discussione Manovre fiscali, legge stabilità e Finanziarie  Cancellazione Ipoteca

## BIFFUF

Buongiorno a tutti, 
ho letto delle nuove disposizioni riferite alla possibilità di cancellare l'ipoteca iscritta a garanzia dei mutui, nel mio caso il contratto di mutuo è stato stipulato nel 1992 - durata 10 anni -. Da tempo ormai è terminato e non ho mai chiesto la cancellazione (automatica dopo 20 anni) per non dover sopportare costi del notaio. L'effetto delle nuove suddette disposizioni si applica solo ai nuovi contratti di mutuo o posso rientrare in questa casistica? 
Grazie e saluti

----------


## GINNY

Ciao non ho la risposta, ma è un argomento che mi interessa, ma non so dove trovarlo. Mi potresti aiutare? Grazie

----------


## Speedy

> Ciao non ho la risposta, ma è un argomento che mi interessa, ma non so dove trovarlo. Mi potresti aiutare? Grazie

  Le novità legislative per la cancellazione di ipoteca entreranno in vigore dopo la pubblicazione del decreto applicativo, prevista per la fine di marzo 2007.
Credo perciò che conviene attendere.
Ciao

----------


## Patty76

> Le novità legislative per la cancellazione di ipoteca entreranno in vigore dopo la pubblicazione del decreto applicativo, prevista per la fine di marzo 2007.
> Credo perciò che conviene attendere.
> Ciao

  Riprendo questo post, perchè sicuramente ci sono state novità in merito. 
Quindi chiedo: un ipoteca stipulata dalla banca per la concessione di un mutuo di 15 anni nel 1993, mutuo che si sarebbe dovuto estinguere nel 2008 ma estinto anticipatamente nel giugno 2007 viene "automaticamente" cancellata per effetto della nuova legge, o bisogna fare qualche comunicazione? E a chi?

----------


## Robi

> Riprendo questo post, perchè sicuramente ci sono state novità in merito. 
> Quindi chiedo: un ipoteca stipulata dalla banca per la concessione di un mutuo di 15 anni nel 1993, mutuo che si sarebbe dovuto estinguere nel 2008 ma estinto anticipatamente nel giugno 2007 viene "automaticamente" cancellata per effetto della nuova legge, o bisogna fare qualche comunicazione? E a chi?

  La banca dovrebbe comunicare entro 30 giorni, dall'estinzione del mutuo da parte del cliente, alla Conservatoria che tutte le rate sono state pagate e questa provvederà d'ufficio alla cancellazione dell'ipoteca. 
Quindi ti consiglio di rivolgerti alla Banca, perchè è essa stessa ad inviare il flusso telematico all'Agenzia del Territorio! C'è stato inizialmente un regime transitorio ma se non sbaglio dal 1 marzo è operativo!!  :Smile:

----------


## topino

ciao ragazzi, 
intervengo in questa discussione perchè ho anch'io lo stesso problema. 
la finanziaria 2007 ha previsto la cancellazione automatica dell'ipoteca, ma solo per i mutuo "diretti", cioè per quelli che non derivano dal frazionamento del mutuo del costruttore. 
per questi ultimi la previsione di cancellazione semplificata dell'ipoteca è inserita nella finanziaria 2007. 
in data 20/02/2008 l'Agenzia del Territorio ha emanato la circolare 2/2008 che stabilisce la procedura che le banche devono adottare per cancellare l'ipoteca
provo ad allegarvi il testo:

----------


## Robi

> per questi ultimi la previsione di cancellazione semplificata dell'ipoteca &#232; inserita nella finanziaria *2007*.

  Io direi Finanziaria 2008  :Wink:

----------


## Patty76

> La banca dovrebbe comunicare entro 30 giorni, dall'estinzione del mutuo da parte del cliente, alla Conservatoria che tutte le rate sono state pagate e questa provvederà d'ufficio alla cancellazione dell'ipoteca. 
> Quindi ti consiglio di rivolgerti alla Banca, perchè è essa stessa ad inviare il flusso telematico all'Agenzia del Territorio! C'è stato inizialmente un regime transitorio ma se non sbaglio dal 1 marzo è operativo!!

  Grazie Robi! 
In questo forum mai perdere le speranze...prima o poi le risposte arrivano...anche senza "sollecitarle"!!!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## topino

> Io direi Finanziaria 2008

  hai ragione, è stato un errore di battitura.   :Smile:

----------


## Robi

> Grazie Robi! 
> In questo forum mai perdere le speranze...prima o poi le risposte arrivano...anche senza "sollecitarle"!!!!

  Hai ragione e poi ad una "sorella"  :Big Grin:

----------

